# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  َقطّعْتُ مِنْكِ حبَائِلَ الآمالِ ،،، وَتَفَرّغَتْ هِمَمي عَنِ الأشْغالِ

## التقوى مطلبي

َقطّعْتُ مِنْكِ حبَائِلَ الآمالِ ،،، وحططتُ عن ظهرِ المطيِّ رحالِي

وَيَئِسْتُ أنْ أبقَى لشيءٍ نِلتُ ممّا  ،،، فيكِ يا دنيا وإن يبقَى لِي

فَوَجَدْتُ بَرْدَ اليَأسِ بَينَ جَوانحي ،،، وأرحْتُ من حَلِّي ومن ترحالِي

ولئنْ يئستُ لرُبَّ برقة ِ خُلَّبٍ  ،،،   بَرَقَتْ لذي طَمَعٍ، وَبَرْقة ِ آلِ

فالآنَ، يا دُنْيا، عَرَفْتُكِ فاذهَبي،  ،،،  يا دارَ كُلّ تَشَتّتٍ وَزَوَالِ

والآنَ صارَ ليَ الزمانُ مؤدَّباً   ،،،    فَغَدَا عَليّ وَرَاحَ بالأمْثَالِ

والآن أبصرتُ السبيلَ إلى الهدَى ،،،  وَتَفَرّغَتْ هِمَمي عَنِ الأشْغالِ

وإذا تَنَاسَبَتِ الخليّقةُ، فما أرَى  ،،،  نَسَباً يُقاسُ بصالِحِ الأعْمالِ

وَإذا بحَثْتُ عَنِ التّقيّ وَجَدْتُهُ     ،،،  رَجُلاً، يُصَدِّقُ قَوْلَهُ بفِعَالِ

وَإذا اتَقَى الله امْرُؤٌ، وَأطاعَهُ،   ،،، فَيَداهُ بَينَ مَكارِمٍ وَمَعَالِ

وعلى التَّقِيِّ إذا ترسَّخَ في التُّقى  ،،،  تاجان تاج سكينة ٍ وجلالِ

----------

